# Too Good to be true - what do you all think (Not IF related)



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I'm in the process of trying to sell my dh's car.

I have placed an ad online in our local Trade-it site and haven't received any calls at all other than from canvassers in the last 12 days, until today, when I recieved an email through the trade-it site from some girl asking if it was still for sale. I replied back and said that it was and if she wanted further info to call me or to ask questions via email. She chose the latter and the following is the response I had from her:

Thanks for the prompt response.. I am ready to buy the merchandise now for birthday gift for brother in-law and i am in Haiti at the moment on a red cross mission and due to the nature of where i am,phone calls making and visiting of website are restricted but i squeezed out time to check this advert and send you an email regarding it. I really want it to be a surprise for my brother in-law so i wont let him know anything about it until it gets delivered to him, i am sure he will be more than happy with it.i will be making the Payment via PayPal.I insisted on paypal because i don't have access to my bank account online as i don't have internet banking, but i can pay from my paypal account, as i have my bank a/c attached to it, i will need you to give me your paypal email address and the price so i can make the payments asap for it and pls if you don't have paypal account yet, it is very easy to set up,go to www.paypal.com. and get it set up, after you have set it up i will only need the e-mail address you use for registration with paypal so as to put the money through. I have a pick up agent that will come and pick it up after i have made the payments...
and also before the payment is been made i want you to get back to me with more pictures and reviews of this merchandise
Thanks
Do you all think this is a scam -as no one has even come to look at the car - is there someway she can rip me off if I gave mer Paypal details?

Just sounds really suss to me or too good to be true.

Your thoughs

Sue xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya

I'd say don't touch it with a bargepole! Here's a link that explains what could happen:

http://www.exploroz.com/Forum/Topic/74391/Scam_using_PayPal_to_buy_goods.aspx

Sounds a bit dodgy to me!

Bx

/links


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Cheers Boggy - I wont be touching it with a ten foot barge pole, you've just confirmed that for me, it was my gut feeling that it was dodgy - I'm not that desperate to get rid of the car at any cost!

Very interesting reading though!

Sue xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Sounds like a scam to me too. I had someone trying to buy something from ebay that I was selling a while back, saying they were working in Nigeria at the time but the purchase was for some relative etc etc.
Sounded very similar to your reply from this "buyer" that has emailed you.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree Sue dont do it!

Ive just read the link that boggy has left and it confirms my feelings, your intuition is spot on hun x x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I only read the first sentence and thought scam.


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

✿ MAL✿ said:


> I only read the first sentence and thought scam.


Yeah - defo got me on my guard, but must admit I always thought Paypal was a safe way of accepting payment from someone, that's the only bit that got me wondering - I most definately wont be following it up though!

Thank you all for confirming my thoughts.

Sue xxx


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

I got emails similar to this when I was trying to sell our car. I followed it through as far as I could without divulging any financial info out of curiosity as I knew it was a scam. But I can't remember what happened it the end.   I think they try and get you to move money for them or something.


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Have heard of this sort of scam before, and also that people have sometimes gone on to get quite nasty follow up emails from the scammers once they realise their evil little plan hadn't worked. Hopefully you won't get these, but wanted to warn you in case you do so you can ignore rather than feel in any way threatened by them. 

Fingers crossed you get a proper buyer soon xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> I always thought Paypal was a safe way of accepting payment from someone


Me too


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well spotted Sue 

If you all read through the link that Boggy posted you'll see that there is no reason to think Paypal isn't safe. Its that these scammers are setting up *dummy* paypal accounts  

LL xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Sue - id also report it to wherever you advertised it with as im sure they would  be interested to know that people are contacting sellars in order to deceive


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Glad you are not going through with it sounds "scammy"

My dp had a clapped out Rover, we were gonna take it to scrap yard and maybe get £50 for it...Guess what? We took it to http://www.webuyanycar.com/Default2.aspx

And would you believe it they gave us... £450.00 for it even though it had some major issues and was expensive to fix. Best way we found to selling our motor, not for everyone but worth a shot they pay good money....

Sorry if someone already mentioned this or if the car is already sold ... feeeling spacey today.

Benett x

/links


----------

